# Need parts help for my 2050H (2000 Eliminator)



## Zekkjacen (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey guys and gals, I'm looking for a few parts if anyone has a connection. I need to replace a hydraulic line coming off my cylinder. I don't have my manual at the moment for a part number. I'll have to grab it tomorrow.

Also, I need to replace the steering rod bushing on this thing. It's driving me nuts.


Sent from the MTF Free App[/QUOTE]


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Give this gentleman a try:

http://www.bobsgardentractors.com/

He has a LOT of Bolens parts, both NOS and used.

I've dealt with him a number of times and he's great person to do business with.


----------



## Zekkjacen (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks! I forgot about him. I bought a new hydro cooling fan off him a couple months ago.


----------

